# Recruitment Thread - The Father and The Brothers



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and hope this is the first of many games to lead for me here. Mind that despite my lack of experience here, I have GM'd many times before and am well-aware regarding how to run and lead an adventure.

I noticed this is mostly a 40K RPG forum, But it is also acceptable to run other, unrelated games as well. Well - let it be so!

This adventure will support 5 players. I have a world with a lot of thought put into it (took me about a week to write just its background). The plot is also done in terms of general details, however, the world's depth and the absence of a well-known-from-the start trail would allow you to take the main quest bit by bit, while exploring the lands i have set for you.

*The Father and The Brothers -* 
(What I am about to describe is the religious common belief in Mekensia, the land you're in. I will not say whether it is correct, and if so - what parts of it are. YOU should try and find out for yourselves, if you're interested :wink

It is now the year 498 in the realm of Mekensia - Meaning 498 years ever since the end of the age of ignorance and chaos - age of the tribal wars.

It all began when the father, a mystic creature of unknown origin, came upon the earth. He was full of lust for knowledge, and held the key of creation. He used it to create wondrous things, such as plants, water and rocks all across the earth. But he did not know how his own creations function and react to each other, and began researching the way they work. 

After this was done - he brought to reality his most spectacular creation - beings that live, that think, that want, that dream. He made great bodies of steel, and brought them to life by installing a mysterious crystal that held emotions and ambitions in each one of them. The newly-created ones were named "The Brothers".

He gave each of them a piece of land, to shape and to bring life to, each according to his wills and ideals. Then, he retired to his throne in the skies, to research some of the world's fascinating questions, such as powers of gravity, what is death and what happens to the earthly creatures after they experience it.

Not too long after, the father's utopia shattered. After shaping their realms and giving life to different earthly creatures, the brothers' human-like nature was revealed - they competed with each other, obsessively trying to overdo the other brothers and earn the love of the father.Their nature was not a kind and harmonic one - but a destructive nature with filled with ambitions of supremacy and hate. They became hostile to each other, and their earthly disciples organized in armies and went to war on each other. 

Seeing the rising chaos from the skies, the furious father descended. Each of the brothers expected to be praised and rewarded by their creator, but what they had coming was nothing near a reward. 

He locked the brothers in deep caverns under the earth, bounded them with magical chains that put them in a coma-like state.

The earthly nations, seeing their masters fallen, only hated each other more and blamed their rivals for the absence of their masters. The wars became more horrifying, with new war weapons developed and better fighting techniques. 

The father tried to restore the peace, but without success. He was an empathic being, too empathic some might say, and decided not to punish the earthly creatures for the sins of their creators. Mad and insane with his failure, he left this chaotic world to another plain, swearing to build a new world, one with no life other than his own, where he can live in absolute silence.

Even now, after approximately 7000 years after the leave of the father and 498 years after the establishment of the first kingdoms, The brothers are said to remain in their tombs, each somewhere in his former dominion, waiting to be unleashed with special keys left by the father. But their tombs' locations are unknown, as well the keys' whereabouts. 

Today's era is an era of ambivalence - some continue to believe the stories of old, while some reject the myths and try to rationalize them with scientific explanations. The sanctity of the religion in one's opinion is usually determined by his parents and civilization he comes from. Surely, noble humans think differently from conservative elvish rangers!

(More info coming soon)

Now - some info about the world, nations and main kingdoms. please, no comments like "ZOMG the orcs in Lord of the Rings are really different from yours!!!1" - the creatures of my world act appropriately, given their situation and history.

Here is a map of Mekensia:
(sorry for the software-of-choice painter, you are more than welcome to rework this map into a... well... nicer-looking map )










Dremoria - Main kingdom of the humans. The new, young emperor, Siphirius the 6th, is even more strict than his father. Some may consider it good - most will say he may just be insane. Well - not out loud....
Like his father, Siphirius adopted the "forced profanation" - in order to turn dremoria to an advanced, none-religious capital for the none believers. Even if one supports the emperor's intention, he is seen as an emperor that uses force and terror to strengthen his rule and ban any opposition to "the one crown".

up to the years of Siphirius the 6th's father, Siphirius the 3rd, the kingdom was a religious capital. officially, the king has also accepted the religion. with time, religion slowly weakned but remained a key factor in the dremorian way of life. Religious and secular people would often argue, and would find it hard to agree on many fields.

With the rise of Siphirius the 3rd, a king which thought of religion as obsolete and was a chemist himself, radical changes were made. The order of the Inquisition, up to then an elite guard that vowed to protect the king, has been greatly modified and was used to eradicate the religious elements of the state. The explosive situation led to the assassination of the king. But his death has not led to the return of the religious state that was before, far from it - the ambitious heir, Siphirius the 6th, rose and vowed to continue his father's efforts with yet greater brutality. His also-eager and loyal Marius, the old king's head-inquisitor, supported the son and helped him assume power of the nation.

The Western Alliance - The humans that had enough of Siphirius's rule leave Dremoria and come to these, other human-controlled kingdoms. But they have their problems too. 
Emperor Magnus isn't publicly criticizing or praising the religion, although the country maintains most of the religious costumes. Under the king, The traditional Order of The Silver Shield still exists. It is an organization of priests and monks, that use its power to help the wounded and holding religious rituals. Because the religion and government hold hands here, the kingdom tries to stop expeditions or resarches that search for The Brothers' graves, fearing these will not be found and religion will become questionable. In this realm not just necromancy is crime, but any kind of magic is heavily restricted, and only a well-trained Silver Shield monk may use it, stating that he who is not sworn to good and well-educated may cause damage to his environment or himself. The economic and political states are both overall stable, due to the traditional neutrality adopted. However, many immigrants from Dremoria, which adopted progressive scientific ideas, now face the local traditional society and threaten to rip this kingdom's fine strings. 
This nation has well-befriended the elves, and is, STILL, rather neutral to the others around them. Dremoria has shown interest in conquering the humans of this realm. But at this point, war is out of the question and it's rather hard to undermine the king. However, they count on the great influx of Dremorian immigrants to the Western Alliance to one day make an irreversible demographic change, that would play to Dremoria's hands.

The Hogmar Dynasty - The dwarven once proud empire has lost nearly 60 precent of its territory in 300 years, due to revolts and border clashes.
The kingdom preserved the Hogmar name, despite the the fact the actual dynasty is no longer its ruler, ever since Prince Hogmar died on the battlefield and his father passed away. The new kind, Dirm, has respect for the house of Hogmar, but also looks up to the future. He tries to stabilize the dynasty's relations with the kingdoms of the north and south. which once revolted and broke away from their Dwarven brethren. 
The religious state is ambivalent - some believe the religion and some don't, and the king talks of it very little.

Lefiria - the united kingdom of the Elves is a kingdom of tradition, but unlike their neighbors in the east, they take nature over religion. they obsessively preserve plains and forest, and consider the trees as their very brothers, sharing the earth with them. Accordingly, their main grudge is towards the Dremorians, for ancient feuds and for industrialization, whose price is paid by nature, that becomes the factory's feeder, and to the Durum-Dor Minotaurs, which take advantage of the Goblins and Gnolls.
The Elven king, Lesalir, is a direct descendant of king Leff, who has united all the Elves under one crown and named his kingdom after himself. After he died, Lasalir heired the throne and turned from a general to the king of the Elves.

The elves have to closest-to-democratic-system - other than the king, a consul by the name of the Elven consul prospers. All the 20 Elven brotherhoods each have a single representative there. The consul has the right to experience its opinion about any matter within the state, and is even allowed to criticize the king. However, it is mostly used for advising, and has no actual decision-making powers of its own.

For the Lefirians, the age of prosperity that came following the unification of the 20 brotherhoods and the victory in their war against the combined forces of humans and Dwarves is almost over. Trade has weakened, and the elven solidarity is running out. Darnesia, the neighbor from the north, populated and governed by dark elves, also sparks up debates - should they be considered Elvish brothers, despite the ancient hostility and their neutrality during the great elven war? 

Darnesia - The Dark Elven nation. Ever since the end of the days of chaos, it was impossible for the dark elves to reach a state of unity, due to a multitude of brotherhoods and disagreements. To protect themselves from outside enemies, they united all the settlements and cities under one leadership - The city consul. In its head was one of the main Darnesian citys' governers, and he was some sort of a temporary chairman that could, in a case of emergency, maintain control over the entire land and create a united army. Despite the fact the consul itself elected the chairman democratically, often did lords disobey his orders or disagreed to accept his governance. For this reason, 98 years ago the Darnesian Guard was established, a global Darnesian militia that was given the mission to maintain order and prevent "Lords' ignoring of their peoples' needs". This guard was well equipped and trained and was funded by the consul. It was charged by Elbor, a relatively young and aspiring commander that felt commited to his people.
Needless to say, the establishment of this militia and the global Darnesian feelings of unity it created provoked the local governers. They felt Elbor is a threat to their authority and mendate. There were a few attempts to replace Elbor, but always did the people and the guard itself protest for the idealism, and Elbor remained in office and continued the Guard's expansion.
The three major players in Darnesia, the consul, the Guard and the chairman, continue to weaken and oppress each other. 

Realm of The Consul - After the horrible great elven war, the humans, dwarves and elves had more than enough fighting against each other. So they have set a mutual consul, that rules an independent realm and holds a special army. They use it to overcome feuds and tighten up relations, but great debates and fights are also presented there. The orcs have asked to join this institute, but were heavily declined, being the self-caring warmongers they are. Lurguz says - this will not go unpunished...

Kingdom of The South - Not much to write here. this nation was once a part of the Hogmar Empire and revolted for the bad terms. Unfortunately, the lack of trade, proper technology and the overall bad population made matters even worse once this region became independent. There's chaos and an abundance of robbers. They just barely made it alive from the great elven war and much of the already scarce resources were gone. 

Kingdom of The North - although this land is also a Dwarven state that rose from Hogmar's ashes, it's very, VERY different from the kingdom of the south. Why? Because here lived the finest, richest Dwarves of the Empire, and they hold most of the Dwarven resources within their territory. This region was the first to liberate itself from the Hogmar regime, because its successful inhabitants had no will to support the poor south and the middle-income center. They were unwilling to talk politics, but needless to say - a well-established army is made with money. And the northern army earned quite a fame in the elven war, for its gear and for the fact the upscale Dwarves are trained with weapons from an early age, very much like our world's nobles of the middle ages or the 17th century.
But not all is well in the country of the lucky - and much is to be blamed on the last king, Darl. When asked to declare his heir, he actually chose his younger son, Nardek. Such a decision was never made in the Dwarven realms before. After his death, the royal court and patrons supported Nardek, but some of the state's forces decided to support Belliard, the older heir, out of believing that deriving from the tradition could make the political situation in the kingdom unstable. After a short period of chaos and struggles for power, Nardek took the crown by force and Belliard went to exile. King Crud, king of the kingdom of the south and a sworn hater of the north, welcomed exiled prince to his palace the for the northern crown. It is said that Belliard would return one day and pay his brother his debt to him...


Orcs - The orcs might be the only nation that kept the tribal order of old. Very little cities exist since moving to the city breaks down the entire life order the orcs have adopted. The high chief Lurguz is ensuring that life in the village are at a decent state. This fear of change has brought the orcs to remain backwater in almost every aspect, but chief Lurguz sees war as the fitting solution for this problem. He believes it is a fine way to unite the orcs, strengthen them and fulfill the orcish might in close combat.
He also hopes a nation's war would drive the orcs from their family life to join in something greater then that - the great, green orcish nation. However, as said before, he makes it comfortable in the village to keep the orcs from developing too much, and questioning the Big Chief's orders.

Union of the Durum Dor - When necromancy became a heretic crime in Dremoria, far in the old days, a few necromancers in a cult called "The Society" were banished to exile. Unfortunately, they, led by their cult leader Eriol, established their own kingdom in what is today known as the Durum-Dor, allying and befriending the locals. Eriol saw the many small tribes of minotaurs, gnolls and goblins, and thought these despised races would never progress themselves on their own. His charisma and power drew the minotaurs closer. He led them to wars that conquered the rest of the minotaurs and enslaved the goblins and gnolls, which are now used as servants or low-class soldiers. However, even they are proud to be a part of the "Dark Crown" - Union of the Durum Dor. Almost all other nations are weary of the Durum-Dor. While the dwarves are worried about an imminent invasion, Dremoria is frightened of black magic ideas and considers Eriol a great enemy of their "blessed kingdom". The Elves, on their side, are angry at the Durum-Dor for using and enslaving the weak gnolls and goblins, which they consider "nature's sons", that are to be protected. However, their worst enemies yet are the centaurs. A long, bloody history of wars set the two apart and marked the centaurs enemies of the minotaurs.
Eriol has, Long ago, prolonged his life beyond the average lifespan and rules to this day. His age is unknown, and he is barely seen or met by anyone at all. Even with black magic, his methods regarding how to stay alive are unfamiliar. 

Centauria - Nation of, how surprising - the Centaurs. these creatures, also fond of nature and conservatively religious, feel natural closeness to the elves. They remeber the times of chaos and wars very well, and will hammer down any sign of warmongering. Due to this strong feeling of harmony and equality, the centaurs lack prper leadership. However, the organization of "Brothers of Centaurus" has, more or less, occupied this throne. This organization guards the forests and the villages, and peacefully spreads the religion while teaching the teachings of old to the young and weak.
Local governes' relations with the organization may vary - some consider them pious and good, while some think of them as a brain-washing, hypocritical threat to the peace, that seek to rule the helpless.
Another dominant faction is "New Centuaria", which is practically the anti-matter for the "Brothers of Centaurus". It seeks to change Centauria fundamentally, bring it progress and leave the obsolete love for peace, and build a large force to stand against their neighboring aggressors. This faction enjoys the support of the Dremorian crown and army.
The two factions are tearing the land apart, and centaurs fear an iminent civil war, that would take them one step closer to the abyss waiting for them in case of an outer invasion.

*Player info* - I guess I should've started here... oh well. As the map shows, there is an uncharted, gigantic island by the name of Borimar to the east, named after the Dwarven explorer that discovered it. Most of the kingdoms had enough problems and territory already so they left it alone up to now, but the new, constantly researching Dremoria is now anxious to see what wonders it holds, and whether they can be exploited.
In search for money and fame, you agreed to join a Dremorian expedition to the island, to scour and map it. 

It's up to you to decide your:

*Name* - please, fit it to your race.
*Gender* - you all know this part
*Race* - can be: human, elf, dark elf, orc, goblin, gnoll, dwarf. Please characterize yourselves accordingly.
*Class* - warrior of any kind, monk/medic (depending on where you come from), musketeer (using the newly-made rifle) or sorcerer of any kind. Please note that sorcerers are very uncommon, and you will be treated accordingly. In some areas - sorcery is forbidden and considered heresy! You should also try to think of a weapon of your choice, I'll choose whether to approve it or not. Mind that we are talking earthly weapons here - not the hammer of thor or the sword of a million soldiers or anything like that.
*Looks* - how do you look? are you tall, fat, intimidating or entertaining? 
*Age* - please note that in this world these are the average lifespans:
humans - 70 years, elves/dark elves - 300 years, Dwarves - 130 years, Orcs - 90 years, Centaurs - 40 years, Goblins - 50 years, Gnolls - 70 years.
*Background and character* - where did you come from? Are you a part of one of the organizations I mentioned? how did you end up coming to Dremoria? why do you join this voyage? how religious are you? what is your behavior and what drives you?

Should look something like this:
Name: Example-or
gender: male
Race: Elf
Class: Ranger
Weapon of choice: two shortswords
Background: Example-or left his elven home after his father, a great priets, died and ventured to Dremoria, hoping to convert at least some of its secular inhabitants back to the true religion. 
Personality and Religion: Very religious but pragmatic. Short-tempered and proud of his elven origin. Feels natural hate to all those who enslave and ruin mother nature. (this background is very general, try to make it longer and more in-depth) 

Spells and magic in Mekensia: A player sorcerer may choose two fields of expertise - a main one and a secondary one, the former being more efficient than the latter. The fields are: fire magic, water magic, earth magic, air magic, illusion magic, black magic and healing magic.
A player sorcerer should pick 2 lesser spells and one advanced spell, according to his field of expertise and note it in his post. Note that necromancers are feared and hated almost anywhere, so don't expect your dark deeds to be accepted or ignored. In Mekensia, merely practicing the dark arts is enough to have you hanged or beheaded. So consider carefully if you wish to go down that path. With great power comes great persecution! 

As part of me allowing you gaming freedom, you may openly "invent" your 3 spells. than, tell me what they are and i will approve, tone down or tell you to choose a different magic.

you can use the help of this site: (I think a link is allowed in the forum's rules?)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/lists/spells

That's all for now, more info will be presented to the players. I will accept anyone with proper enthusiasm and a worthy background. Any questions (as long as they are not spoilers) will be happily answered. If you need help with your background - I don't mind helping 
and guiding you.

Players so far:
*Komanko *as *Svern Fuldor*
*Revan4559* as *Tyriel Zar'avon*
*rodmillard* as *Leonidas di Calzare *
*Lord Ramo* as *Kylyn Oharven*
*Captain Stillios* as *Khouin Arkstar*


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy, for starters. I may be interested in this when Ii see more information, at the moment however, I haven't got a clue. The background piece is nice, but most people will want more information before deciding. For example: What kind of characters will people be playing? These Brothers or something else entirely? A character sheet is also good


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Dark angel this will all come soon, his my friend and Im speaking with him right now, so he said he will post the rest soon... I agree, it is nice


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

dark angel said:


> Welcome to Heresy, for starters. I may be interested in this when Ii see more information, at the moment however, I haven't got a clue. The background piece is nice, but most people will want more information before deciding. For example: What kind of characters will people be playing? These Brothers or something else entirely? A character sheet is also good


Sorry for adding this in parts and confusing, I had these enormous texts all written down in Hebrew, and it takes quite a while to translate all of it :grin:

to your question - no, the brothers are long gone, and the world has more or less stabilized. You play as one of the modern world's inhabitants.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

This looks very interesting. One thing that interests me - how advanced is Dremorian Science? You said the old king was a chemist, but are we talking medieval alchemy? Galileo/Leonardo Da Vinci style Renaissance? Early Industrial Tech (so machine looms, primitive steam power)?


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> This looks very interesting. One thing that interests me - how advanced is Dremorian Science? You said the old king was a chemist, but are we talking medieval alchemy? Galileo/Leonardo Da Vinci style Renaissance? Early Industrial Tech (so machine looms, primitive steam power)?


I hoped someone would ask that :victory:
it is more of twisted medieval alchemy combined with later scientific elements, but in these times, even in the secular stream considers it revolutionary. It researches astronomy and more modern medicine, but also what is considered to be "paternal questions" (from the word father, of course), meaning - things the father researched and left behind upon his leave of this world. This involves philosophies about death and existence and also pure science, such as early physics. This phenomena may seem strange to us, but on this earth, some fields of research were mastered long ago and some are virtually untouched.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm, I ain't sure in all honesty. What about the other countries? Have you got information on them? Also, what kind of tech-level is there? Do they have muskets ect or is it purely swords, axes and so forth?


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

dark angel said:


> Hm, I ain't sure in all honesty. What about the other countries? Have you got information on them? Also, what kind of tech-level is there? Do they have muskets ect or is it purely swords, axes and so forth?


Most nations use the common swords, axes etc, although the Dremorians have a slightly more developed army. In fact, a strange new weapon has been invented not to long ago... they call it a rifle. but it isn't that developed yet, so it is usually used by combination with another weapon.

the other countries you asked about - I do have info about them, but I had to wait 'till now to add it. in Israel, it's 10 in the morning right now :grin:

Edit: I think I'm done writing the needed info for the basics. If you have any questions - I'll be answering!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Aye my lad ill join in here, soon Ill post something

A question, if you play as a sorcerer\magician, do you have a spellbook? how much spells you start with?


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

komanko said:


> Aye my lad ill join in here, soon Ill post something
> 
> A question, if you play as a sorcerermagician, do you have a spellbook? how much spells you start with?


let's you three spells to begin with. take 2 lesser spells, and one bigger one. You should choose your field of expertise (aka fire magic, dark magic etc) and choose spells accordingly. You can have one main field and one secondary, the former used more efficiently than the latter. Then, i can either approve the spells you chose or ask you to replace some or all of them.

All of you out there, beware! Necromancy is a serious crime almost ALL over the lands! Mere practicing or using it in public is enough to have you hanged or beheaded. So consider carefully if you wish to go down that path.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Can you write down a list of spells? It will make things easier...


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

komanko said:


> Can you write down a list of spells? It will make things easier...


Anyone who thinks about playing as sorcerer should now check the bottom of my first post in this thread. I think I've cleared magic up, at least a little. I trust a good player to cooperate and choose useful but not too powerful spells.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah, decisions. Do I play a sorceror or an enlightened scientist. If its OK with you I'll wait a while and see what else we have in the group.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> Ah, decisions. Do I play a sorceror or an enlightened scientist. If its OK with you I'll wait a while and see what else we have in the group.


No problem. If you're interested, the Dremorians have something in-between, called "Theoretic Wizard". That means a scientist that has no magical power of his own, but instead of conjuring magic he studies it and knows much about the mystic world. If you could combine it with any kind of a battle-able profession, I might just approve it for you.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I may play as an elf, though i would like to know what the classes are.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

He said that there are not specific classes warrior of any kind, monk/medic (depending on where you come from), musketeer (using the newly-made rifle) or sorcerer of any kind. 
I will be able to tell you exactly tommorow maybe, because he wont be able to post today.
Ill call him on phone and if he will answer ill tell you.

Edit: My mistake, probably I didnt read the massage that he left me correctly, he will be able to answer.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for double, as promised before here it is, hope its good. If you need Ill change just tell me. Name - Svern Fuldor.

Race - Dark Elf

Age - 123

Class - Sorcerer

Spells: Svern's main expertise is black magic and his minor field of expertise is healing magic.
Spell list: 
Inflict Minor Wounds.
Summon Skeleton (for about 30 sec).
Heal Minor Wounds.

Looks - Svern stands at about 1.73M tall he is not very tall but he is not short either. He weighs about 70 kg and has a athletic build but not a really muscly one. He is not an intimidating figure as he looks like a nice fellow. Svern has a long black hair and grayish eyes. Most of the time Svern wears a black colored robe with a hood which hides his face, he carries with himself a silver metallic staff which he uses for fighting and for walking. Apart from that Svern has a tattoo of a black snake wrapping around his right hand which ends in his palm where the head of the snake is.

Background -Svern was born in Darnesia a realm fool of lies and deceit, like his father and mother Svern was born with magic capabilities, and because hes parents were magician they thought him what they knew. His mother a healer, thought him basic healing magic. His father a vile necromancer thought him the forbidden art of black magic, but father warned him not to use black magic in public as people fear it and think that anyone who uses it is a heretic and a evil person. Svern's childhood was pretty good, his parents had enough money to send him to school, although not brilliant student Svern was above the normal. For a child of his age he was pretty smart and understanding. Svern grew and time passed, he was 80 years old when his mother passed away at the age of 330. His father mourned her and after her death he was not the same man, he became an alcoholic and often returned drunk home and Svern always had to look after him but it did not bother him because he loved his father. But one night his father did not return, at morning Svern discovered that his father was murdered on the way home, a simple thief wanted his money but the drunk father fought back so the thief stabbed him and ran away. Death came slowly upon the father as he slowly was bleeding at a dark ally, until passing out from blood loss and drunkenness. Nothing was left for Svern in his home city, so he went away... He wondered the roads, helping people on the way just as his mother helped others, until he heard rumors of a journey which will take place to the unknown realm of Borimar, Svern decided that it was his time to do something important and so he decided to join the journey as he thought his skills might contribute to the journey. Although joining with only good will in his heart he knew that he would have to hide his darker side, his past, the fact that he knew black magic haunted him, and will haunt him forever.

Character\personality - Svern is a nice fellow, he tries to help people when they need him, he is easy to get along and he rarely complains, also he is hard to offend as he just ignores. Most of the time he is happy and will try and up the mood in the group. When asked about his past Svern often avoids telling his story as he knows that it might frighten people or lead to him getting hanged. Apart from that Svern uses his healing magic for every reason be it a small scratch or a huge wound, he will always help his friends or just wondering people.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy to have you aboard, komanko, good background. 4 more players to go.
If there's a great demand, i can have one or two more players than planned.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Name: Tyriel Zar'avon

Gender: Male

Race: Dark Elf

Age: 175

Class: Fighter and Necromancer(with permission from Fog of War)

Weapon of choice: Tyriel's Sword, Tyriel's sword is a bastard sword which Tyriel himself forged when he was young and still uses it to this day. Tyriel also carries around a thick shield made of very tough but lightweight metal.









Spells:
Bound Blade - Tyriel is able to call his blade into his hands no matter where it is. This makes it very hard for anyone to try and disarm Tyriel as he will often call his blade straight back into his hands.

Raise Dead - Tyriel always carries around a odd looking black bag with purple writing sown into it. When opened Tyriel throws the bones inside of the bag onto the floor. The bones are that of a fully grown Gnoll, Tyriel's left hand then glows dark purple as he raises the bones of the Gnoll to help him fight. 

Appearance: Exactly like it is in the picture, including how his sword looks. Tyriel stands around 2 meters of height with a build that compliments his capabilities as a sword fighter, the muscles in both of his arms are very powerful as he is able to wield his sword in one hand or two, aswell as being able to use the weapon in either hand.









Background: Tyriel was born into the Zar'avon clan on the dark elves, a very wealthy family. He was burn to Marr'aron(father) and Lucretia(mother). The majority of his childhood was spent learning about ancient elven hero's and warriors of old which always captured his imagination as he wanted to grow up to be one of the mightiest. Around the age of 17 Tyriel with the help of his father forged his own blade which was a family tradition to pass on the art to the next generation. Unknown to his family or even those who knew him Tyriel had latent magical talent, but instead of going off to study under the guidance of others, Tyriel decided to teach himself some of the dark arts of black magic. As his knowledge slowly grew along with his formidable swordsmanship Tyriel didnt know what to do with his skills and tried his hardest what to think of what he could do with them. The thought then came to him that eventually when his death came he would be unknown to the outside world and decided to travel away from his family and become famous by any means possible.

Personality: Tyriel is a rather grim and depressive elf to be around due to his somewhat dark appearance and demeanor. He will often to sit alone when traveling with others staring thoughtfully into the camp fire and doesnt really talk unless spoken to. When it comes to battle on the other hand he is a completely different person, he shout abuse at the opponents to taunt them and always seems to stand exactly in the bloodiest of battles to prove that he is the strongest around, but when ever a battle is one he quickly changes back into his grim and depressive self.

His few on all other races is quite bleak, he see's all other races as inferior and the only thing they are good at is getting in his way or being an annoyance. When it comes to the High elves he will often avoid them as best he can unless he has to deal with them directly in which case he always places a hand on his sword hilt and draws it slightly. Members of his own race he is tolerant of as long as they give him enough space when he wants it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

me likey the picture


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Kylyn Oharven

Age: 113

Gender: Female

Class: Elven Archer

Weapon of choice: Funnily enough, strong oak bow polished and well maintained, swan feather arrows and a small hunting knife
Skills: Fast Shot, able to fire arrows in quick succession towards her targets without a huge loss in accuracy. Double Shot, able to fire two arrows at once from her bow. Has several poison arrows as well as her normal swan feather arrows. These are marked by having a red ribbon tied around each

Appearance: Kylyn stands at around 6 foot 2, with golden hair that cascades down her back, tied tight in a ponytail. She is of fair complexion and her body is perfectly toned and athletic, as with most of her race. Her eyes are a light green and are like hawks. She wears a tight leather brown outfit, a well worn brown cloak, that has a hood. 

Background: Kylyn was born into a fairly well off family. She was an only child of Gildor and Ebranesh. She was a competitive child, trying to excel at whatever she did. Due to this she had few friends, making more people dislike her as she tried to outshine all. One field which she excelled in was archery, able to hit the hardest of targets and soon it consumed her time. Her father died during the Great Elven war, at the hands of a Dremorian swordsman. She became a firm believer that other races are less superior to that of the elven race and soon fought against the humans that had killed her father. There the Elves managed to beat the humans, on the border of their fair forests, and Kylyn took the life of the human swordsman who had killed her father.

However the death of the man that took her fathers life haunted Kylyn, she felt no satisfaction from having taking a life in vengeance for her fathers. She consulted with several of the consuls, advisor to the King. She followed their advice and that off her mothers, heading out of the Elven kingdom and travelling to Dremoria, looking for answers to why she felt this way. On her journey she stayed away from all the major human citys and villages, staying at farms and camping out in woods and forests where she felt at home. When she did venture into the city she saw how people lived, she saw the poverty. Soon she felt little hate for the humans, pitying them instead. When she heard of this expedition to Borimar, and uncharted island, she quickly joined up looking to help the Dremorians where she once had hindered.

Personality: Kylyn is stubborn and proud. Once she has set her mind upon a task it is extremely difficult to persuade her to do something else. She still thinks she is superior to most, but her travels through Dremoria and seeing what the people are like has lessened her hatred and hostility towards them. She still believes that the two Elven races, both the Elves and Dark Elves are the most civilised. She is a vegetarian, desperate not to harm the nature that surrounds them. She is sceptical about religion, preferring to think nature is the true God, seeing on how it provides everything.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

*Name* - Leonidas di Calzare
*Gender* - Male
*Race* - Human
*Class* - Enlightened Scientist
*Weapon Of Choice* - (melee) Aequitas: an ornate shortsword which Leonidas forged himself when he was an apprentice 
(ranged) Vindicta: an experimental wheel-lock rifle with telescopic sights of Leonidas' own design
*Looks *- Leonidas is tall (for a human) standing 6'2", with a slim build and long dextrous fingers. He keeps his head shaved (to prevent accidents) but has a fine goatee beard, which is auburn in colour. He seldom wears the robes of his profession, favouring leather pants and a short sleeved cotton tunic under a leather apron, which is more practical given the nature of his research. He is never seen without his tool belt, which contains a range of callipers and precision tools (some of his own design) as well as a small smith's hammer.
*Age* - 36 years
*Character *- Leonidas is an intellectual magpie, gathering bits and pieces of information on all manner of subjects. His pursuit of obscure lore often gets him into trouble (there are some branches of the sciences that even Dremorians do not consider safe for man to know), however he regards no knowledge as useless or evil in itself - it is the application of knowledge that defines both its utility and its morality. He is a good listener, and can be good company provided you don't let him talk about his research (in which case you had better have an hour to spare for the innevitable lecture). 
*Background* - Leonidas always had an enquiring mind, and has studied at some of Dremoria's finest schools. However, his magpie brain found it hard to stick to one discipline, and he wandered from guild to guild before settling on science as his main passion - even serving an apprenticeship as a blacksmith! He has a basic understanding of alchemy (sufficient to manufacture black powder, and other more volatile explosives), as well as theoretical wizardry (particularly the magic of fire and earth, since these have direct relevance to his work). His primary field of study, however, is metallurgy.
Over the years he has applied his knowledge to all manner of technical problems, ranging from the intricacies of mechanical locks to large scale siege engineering. Most recently, however, he has turned his prodigious intellect to the principles of balistics, first training himself as a marksman and then setting out to improve his weapons. He has been responsible for a number of innovations in the field, including the three bore rifled barrel, and is currently tinkering with a clockwork firing mechanism which presents pre-prepared charges of black powder to the pin, reducing loading time and theoretically increasing the rate of fire to an impressive five shots per minute.
He believes there is no better method of testing his devices than in the field, and since the Dremorian army is wary of his devices (ever since the unfortunate incident involving blasting charges, a semaphore tower, and the third light cavalry) he has determined to venture out himself to test his invention...

(Difficult to fill out the background without knowing more about the setting, so I've kept it very general for now)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

edited my character sheet with personality and background, if need be i can change it. its just a quick one to give it something.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill join if I can and Ill edit my character into this post in about an hour or two.

Name: Khouin Arkstar

Gender: Male

Class: War Wizard (A warrior with minor magical powers I'll change if its not alright)

Race: Elf

Looks: After over one hundred years of warfare Khouin is covered in scars all over his body on every area except one, his back.
He stands at 6 foot 6 towering over most people, with short grey hair and red eyes which seem to disturb most people.
He wears a full black outfit and a worn, ragged, white cloak.

Weapon of choice: Khouin carries a long gleaming Katana which was wielded by him in the great war, also he uses a double recurve bow with poisen tipped arrows.

Age: 231

Backround and Character: Khouin is a veteran of countless wars and battles with all manner of races, his family has always been a warlike type, his Father took him into his first battle at the young age of thirty four where he aquired four of his first scars, one on his left knee from when he allowed a blade through his guard so he could kill the wielder and another more serious in his right shoulder from when he jumped in the way of an arrow that was about to kill his Father.

Khouin was present in many signifigant battles of the elven history and fought beside his Father and younger Brother as traveling mercenaries for decades becoming legendery among the elven race, untill they were ambushed on the road by Dark Elf assassins, they slew many but eventually even their imense skill waned and his brother seeing that they would be slain if no aid came decided to sacrifice himself to allow Khouin and their Father a chance to flee. He charged recklessly amongst the circling assassins and cried for his family to flee, Khouin and his Father were wroth to leave yet honoured the last wish and fled, it was not untill later that it Khouin discovered that his Father had been poisened and was dieing.

Within a week he was dead and Khouin was alone with his weapons and a heart full of rage and bitterness he set out to avenge his fallen family.

Over the course of the next few days Khouin tracked the assassins to a remote cave near the coast, with near thirty highly trained killers gathered there Khouin gave no thought to his own survival when he saw that the assassins had dragged his brothers fallen body to the cave and looted it of everything valuable. The first assassin to die died from an arrow to the left eye before Khouin charged into the cave bringing down another three with arrows then slaughtering all but four with his katana before he was brought down.

Fortunatly the four survivors were the least trained and most faint-hearted and so did not kill him themselves, they dragged him and his brother's corpse to a local dock in the dead of night and secured his wrists to a large crate aboard a small boat then cast it off as they threw his brothers body into the deep.

During the next few days Khouin walked the line between life and death as his wounds became infected and festered untill the boat washed up on the coast of Dremoria where a roaming band of fishermen found him barely alive and took him back to their village where a local healer nursed him back to health over the course of a few months.

When he was back on his feet Khouin paid the healer a generous amount of gold and was informed of this voyage, he headed directly for it and arrived still weak with raw wrists from his bindings.

Khouin feels that most race's are equal and that everyone has a right to be who they are. No one is better than anyone else no matter the age, the race, or the ocupation, it all comes down to who you are.


Spells: Strength of the gods (Enhances Khouin's strength and speed to almost godly levels but costs him huge amounts of energy and tires him quickley, it is only used as a last resort)
Fireball: Throws fireballs from his hands


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im not the gm but you know rodmillard, its after all your choise  I personally think that from all that was given we need a rouge or something like that


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Edited my other post


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow... That's a lot of comments right there. Let's take it one by one:

*Revan - *Very very nice background, very very nice picture. I approve yourself, your gear and your spells. Welcome aboard!

*Lord Ramo -* Your character is nice, I would suggest adding 2-3 skills for your bow. Also, remember you HAVE come to Dremoria, so you should have so pro-journey interest that outweighs your hate for the industrious elves.
Get these two done - and you're in.

*Rodmillard - *I approve both your characters. Also, the idea of the expedition is that you don't all know of like each other, so anyone could play anyone. I approve both your characters. If you chose the sorcress, however, I'd say the proper length for "ride the waves" would be 15-20 seconds. If you will play Leonidas - you can also grab a dagger or a shortsword, since the rifle is still a young weapon. 

*Captain Stillios - *I might approve you, 2 important things though - what is your race and what skills do you have? (magic being a secondary for you, you can choose only 2 lesser spells). Also, the anti-elvish coalition was signed in 381 and the actual war began in 382 (now being 498). Your character's great-grandfather was probably dead by that time, and in terms of ages - your character may have participated in the war herself  ​


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm going to go with Leonidas - we seem to have enough magic users as it is. I've added some knowledge of locks to his background so he can help in the traditional "rogue" role as well. Besides, every party needs a token monkey-boy :wink:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Edited now, hope its ok.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Captain stillios - just one more thing - your "strengh of the god" I'll count as a warrior skill. Also, the fireball means your magic school would be fire?

Other than that - you all are approved. One last thing before we start - I ask you all to post at least once a day. I'll try to wait up for all of you to post not to create unfair gameplay gaps. 

Also, the battles will be handled by dice rolling, carried out by me. The one with the higher number wins! (needless to say - bonuses and penalties depended on the situation will also have their effect)

Have a fun game!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey guys, Im not gonna be able to post untill monday cos Im going to camp, just thought I should mention it


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

In light of Stillios' absence, I'm afraid we'll have to put this RP on hold. At the meantime, Lord Ramo - please write something in the action thread, if there's something you'd like to do. As soon as Stillios returns and writes his message on the action thread - the RP will go on.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, I just wanted to make sure you read what I have to say.

I've decided not to suspend the RP, but instead play Captain Stillios' character's myself until he returns and retakes control of his character.
As for now - the RP goes on as usual.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fog Of War said:


> Sorry for the double post, I just wanted to make sure you read what I have to say.
> 
> I've decided not to suspend the RP, but instead play Captain Stillios' character's myself until he returns and retakes control of his character.
> As for now - the RP goes on as usual.



Good then do an update so we can continue? xD


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I have an announcement for the players' public - we now have an available spot in the RP, due to the fact Lord Ramo left. If you're interested - go ahead and take over his character or replace it with a custom one.

Unrelated to that - I think the RP will flow better with 1-2 more players.
The interesting part of the story is still ahead of us, so anyone who's interested is welcome to post a character draft according to the criteria in the first post in this thread. If you're considering joining, be ware that:

1. God-modding is not allowed
2. You must post at least once every three days

Good luck!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Earth Bloodshone*

Name: Earth Bloodshone
gender: male
Race: Human
Class: Master Tactician 
Age: 41
Looks: He is a Grizzled human, with a "thousand yard stare". He has a salt n pepper short beard, and the cropped well maintained hair of a military man. 
Weapon of choice: Dire Craghammer Named: Melonaramia. Appears to made of bone, was originally a werewolf, but its form was twisted by horrible magic into this weapons shape. It is unknown if any of the former creature still lives in this form, but the hammer is known to always be bone white, any blood on it seems to be sucked inside.

He is also equipped with a standard metal shield and Half-plate suit of armor. 

Background: Earth was a commoner, Little is known of his parents, he only knew his father's Name was William Bloodshone, and he was a farmer of some sort. He was told by his father to leave the house when he was still young. Earth Joined the Dremoria military at the young age of 14 as a squire. His Mentor was a man of some nobility, named Gregor. Gregor saw the tactical wit of Young Earth early on and as years passed Earth quickly rose through the ranks. When he was 26 Gregor was killed in battle. By then Earth was already a 1st Lieutenant. He won renown amongst the army for his master of tactics, and out of the box thinking. At the age of 40, after 24 years of service, he had attained the rank of  Brigadier General. It was in this year that he was discovered to be a god worshiper. Due to his high rank he did receive some leniency, but he was stripped of his rank, dishonorably discharged and his home and assets were seized. He has traveled a bit since then, and although he is bitter, his loyalties still lie with Dremoria. 

Personality and Religion: Quietly religious. Patient, and observative. Seeks to make the most impact on any situation using the least amount of force. Rouses courage and confidence in others. Always speaks with absolute belief in himself.

Skills and extraordinary abilities: Master Tactician. Earth has the ability to observe and exploit the weaknesses of foes, not only for his own benefit, but for his entire team of allies. All allies gain a passive benefit of awareness and preparedness, as well as boost in morale. He can command an ally to strike where the opponents are weakest, they gain an extra attack with a bonus to hit and damage. Earth shouts to position his team for the best tactical advantages, allowing them to move unscathed amongst the enemy. When Earth shouts to his Allys to get on their feet or to ignore their pain, they listen, gaining a boost in stamina, or ignoring their minor wounds. Under his command 10 soldiers can defeat a hundred wild killers. 
Secondary skill: Professional Soldier. Earth has seen many years of open combat and is ready to fight in an instant. He does not cower, but is always aware of who has the advantage. He can gauge an opponent and instantly decide how much of a challenge this one will be for him and his team. He is rarely surprised, and never caught completely off guard. 

( let me know if any of this is too outlandish or you want me to change anything)


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

*RP players and everyone else:

*I'm afraid this RP will be temporarily on hold, due to the fact I'm going on a vacation. I'll be back by Wednesday or Thursday. If you're considering joining the RP - use this time to figure it out and formulate a character sheet.


*G0dsmacked:

*A Dremorian secretly-religious human? now THAT's intersting!
I approve your character, and will soon add it to the RP.


----------

